# Datsun 200sx Restoring :)



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

Hello there has been a while since I posted but I've been busy and restoring my old 200sx here are some pics for those interested  hope you like them, currently it still at paint shop and is gonna be out after 4 months  It looks very well and I've just went yesterday to see how it was and I was amazed, with the first coat of paint it looked straight as new oh my god  I'll post those later 

check this pics at http://photobucket.com/albums/v729/Ville20/corbi/
there are 2 pages the page number 2 has the first pictures 

hope you like them...


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

for anybody who cares, I've uploaded new pictures of the process, from the 1st paint coat to final paint coat and polishinG  car is almost done. 
If it ask you for password just tape:baba and you will be in. look at corbi directory and you got it  see you


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

Nobody has comments about it?


----------



## kornwaffle (Oct 22, 2004)

thats awsome! i need to start working on my datsun again. i stopped to practice on a stupid protege first.... that cars going to crap


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

paint's looking good!


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

B11sleeper said:


> paint's looking good!


Yeah  for a 2000 dollar sikkens paintjob had to look like a new car, it never looked that good since I bought it 10 years ago.BTW I'll be adding the last pics within some days probably.Till the car get's assembled once again, I got to hurry up the paintshop guys since I have to take the car for emmisions test the next week or I'll be basically fu..ed up, thanks for taking your time to reply :thumbdwn:


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

I love it... You know its cars like this that will be worth $ later, because most people restore old ZXs and other "common" classics. It's the forgotten ones that become rare. Keep up the good work, man. That 200sx will look sharp!


----------



## ddude2uc (Sep 7, 2005)

That looks killer. I like it, did you rebuild the motor too?


----------



## Ville (Mar 2, 2005)

HI thanks , 

No I didn't rebuilt it. I got a new one in a nissan retailer at feb-12-2002 (they were clearing out old stock and got it new for $700 or so) it's almost new, it must have arround 10k-15k KM on it. the old engine is collecting dust in a storage room.who culd tell it was almost new, yep with the dust and everything it looks older :I.

Until now the car has been sitting on the patio-garage. as It has been failing after bodywork. those guys didn't know how to connect everything togheter again. so battery was getting drained because everything. plus they didn't put oil in the tranny and I drove it about 30km that way.

I tough the strange tranny sounds were coming from the clutch release bearing or something else, not the tranny oil. damn, at least it didn't get focked up. and still shifting nice as before. car oil was low too. so I put new oil in it, carb was all messed up, so I had to take it to a carb hospital, tachometer was not working too but I realized how connect wires in place. those stupid guys broke my home-custom headlight harness and I don't have working headlights anymore, but I will fix that later. considering all the mess they did with my electric system and some problems I already had. I purchased a wiring kit at ebay aome days ago :I, and I'll try to do it myself. so crossing your fingers could help me hehehe  

here's what I got:
WIRING KIT I PURCHASED :I

Ah yeah also I sanded, polished my stock alluminium rims at home, as I was not going to pay $25 to polish each rim.
It took about a day per rim but now they look like chromed. (I have to clear I don't like chrome look) but well, there was not back point once I finished the first rim, just make all them look equal. 
I just spent about $15 bucks in stuff to polish all them :thumbup: 
that was a great save.
after I put new 215 60 R14 tires in polished rims, they looks very 80's :thumbup: 

Now car is running well at idle battery's charging good, and waiting for the final running test to check if I have connected everything well. so cross your fingers for me. I don't wanna get stuck at streets pushing it back to home once again  (nop I'm not a fool, fortunately I got stuck close to home) so why pay for a truck. 

As out there's a living myth with newer cars, people oftenly reject to jumpstart my car because they think their ecu's will get fucked up because of that :crazy:.

I'll post new pics with new tires and everything running well in the next day's so stay tunning this channel


----------



## Ant-dat (Apr 20, 2005)

Looking good, 
as others have said keep up the good work and it's good to see other than Zd's getting done,


----------

